# Commuter lights 101



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Recommendations?

Things to avoid?

Other advice?

Thanks

Len


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

I think it depends on your specific needs. I use lights to be seen, more than I need a headlight to light the way. I use a Planet Bike headlight and a PB Superflash on the rear. On my commute a taillight is more important to me than the headlight. I don't ride much in real darkness, just a few minutes before sunrise a few weeks of the year.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Cheap and bright: MagicShine.

Bright and durable: DiNotte.

I own some from each maker and am happy with them all. 

The DiNotte 300R taillight kicks ass. And it's easily moved between bikes. Completely self-contained, it mounts on a standard plastic reflector bracket. They send a bunch in the box, but only one of each size. I needed four for 27.2mm seatposts. They were $1 at the LBS. I also rotated the mount on mine by 90° so its horizontal instead of vertical. It's easier to fit under the seat bag that way.

The MagicShine taillight is every bit the equal of the legendary DiNotte 140R. Speaking of the 140R, after 4 or 5 years of daily use, my 140R developed a break in the battery pack wire. I sent it back for repair, and they sent a whole new one to me for free. Apparently they didn't like how the chrome had weathered.

There's also dynamo systems. I have a Shimano Alfine dyno hub, Schmidt Edelux headlight and B&M taillight on my primary commuter. Happy with that too.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I bought the NightRider MiNewt 250 about Thanksgiving time. I like it. I used to use the inexpensive blinkies so it's a lot brighter.

Pluses: Bright. Goes on and off different bikes quickly, light/battery combined in one unit. Seems durable & waterproof so far. Comes with helmet mount too. Easy to recharge via outlet or computer and you can leave it connected to the charger. 

Plus or minus: Narrow and focused beam, it's like a 30m light saber, strobe is fast and visible. 

Minuses: switch turned on in my bag one time and it may get so hot it could burn a hole in it if I didn't discover it. I'm more careful and it hasn't happened again. Heavier than past lights.

I use the Planet Bike superflash rear blinky.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

Avoid: overpriced systems.

For long night rides: dynamo system.

For versatility and multiple bikes: battery system. 

For simple and cheap: uber bright flashlights. 

Have all three. They all work, depends on your application.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I bought a Night Rider MiNewt X2 and had to send it back to NR for repair twice. Outside of this light breaking twice and being repaired under warranty, a nice little unit. I really like the small size, throws off a nice beam. A little difficult to turn on and off. The newer units are brighter.

I then bought a Light and Motion Vega 120 for a back up light because I don't trust the Nite Rider. This light failed the first time I used it. Sent it back for repair. This light is clunky and huge, do not recommend at all. 

I then bought a Light and Motion Vis360 and used it for two weeks and it has a major problem of shutting off and then coming back on. I also sent this in for repair and they said they fixed it but it still does the same thing. This light outside of this one flaw has great potential. I love the small size, that it is helmet mounted, and that you can see it from all sides. If they could fix this annoying shutting off and then on, the light would be great. Don't like the USB charging method. 

Light and Motion did replace the Vega with a Stella 200 for all my trouble and so far this light has been good, though the charger is finicky and doesn't always charge the battery.

Every time I have to send a light back for repair, it is $25.00 (Canada has expensive postal costs) and then I don't have it for at least a month but usually closer to 2 months.

Both companies have been very pleasant to deal with but I cannot recommend either company. Their quality control certainly needs to be improved. 

The next light I buy will be a Dinotte because the reviews on this board have been excellent. Hopefully I won't have to send it back. 

My luck with lights sucks. Before this fiasco and a long time ago I had a BLT light system, that I also had to send back twice for repair. 

For rear lights I use 3 Planet Bike Super Flashes. Great lights, there is nothing wrong with these lights.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Lights do not replace a good amount of reflective clothing. Not always advice I follow, but a lot of people are generally unaware of how their lights get lost in the visual noise (look up videos that show this), but reflective clothing, or strategically placed bands and markers will go a long way to identify you as a cyclist from a long way.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*A few thought on dynamos and other systems*



brucew said:


> There's also dynamo systems. I have a Shimano Alfine dyno hub, Schmidt Edelux headlight and B&M taillight on my primary commuter. Happy with that too.


Dynamos are IMO the best system out there. Infinite run time with very good light options. I have a Schmidt SON 28 hub with an Edelux that the picked up used and the system has been awesome. Very bright and very reliable. Also, not cheap.

For battery lights for my non-dyno hub bike I use a Cygolite Milion 200 on the bars and a Niterider Minewt USB on the helmet. Both are fun, I'd say I like the Cygolite better for the money in terms of run time.

On thing in lights that is often over looked is the beam pattern. My Edelux is probably ~240 lumens based on estimates I've seen, but it has a very concentrated usable beam. Most battery lights are more of a flood, which is good for some things, but means you need more total high to have a bright enough spot to see the road surface. 

For tail lights my vote on dollars to value goes with the Planet Bike Superflash. I use 2 or 3 and they put out a lot of light to be seen by. In terms of rear visability also don't forget some reflective. It's surprisingly good to add to being seen. 

I think the real key is what do you plan to use the lights for? If it's lots of night riding in dark and rain you want some serious light. If it's an occasional night errand mission something less intense. 

Len, what sort of commuting are you planning to do? What is your budget?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Scott B said:


> Len, what sort of commuting are you planning to do? What is your budget?


I have a 19 mile commute one way. with 3 sections. commute takes anywhere from an hour to an hour 15 depending on lights and traffic. 

first 3 miles from home are suburban well traveled road to a trail head.
next 12 miles are unlit trail with 3 miles through a sketchy part of town.
last 3 are through downtown Indy and then on to the south side all on roads.

After daylight savings I ride 2 to 3 days a week by driving in with my bike, and then riding home in evening and back the next morning (I need a car at work) but have, in the past, let long work days and/or shortening days get in the way. I also would like to commute more off season than I have.

Needs are high visibility in traffic, & good light for the unlit trail. Optimally, my commute would start at dawn and I'd be home before dark........problem comes in when I get stuck at work, or have a particularly overcast Indy evenings.

Budget is not a consideration when it comes to my safety........bikes are also one of the few things I spend money on. I'd like a system I could move bike to bike as I switch back and forth between my Fixie and my geared bike depending on desire to do extra miles on the way home.

Hope that helps.

Len


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Len J said:


> I have a 19 mile commute one way. with 3 sections. commute takes anywhere from an hour to an hour 15 depending on lights and traffic. < snip > Budget is not a consideration when it comes to my safety


Rig it like my commuter then. I run the dynamo system (see above) so I never have to worry about batteries. 

It's probably bright enough for most people, but I have night blindness and I need more light. I supplement with a pair of DiNotte 200L on the front, and DiNotte 300R on the rear. When it's raining or snowing, I add the MagicShine headlight. I know it makes me look like a major dork with four friggin' headlights, but it's the only way I can see on a dark, wet road.

Peds have told me, "I thought you were a motorcycle."



Len J said:


> I'd like a system I could move bike to bike as I switch back and forth between my Fixie and my geared bike depending on desire to do extra miles on the way home.


The dynamo system's lights are all bolt-on. You could conceivably buy a second set and just move the wheel. But that's why I bought the MagicShine in the first place, so I'd have a cheap, bright light to easily move from bike to bike.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I alternate between a NR MiNewt (the original) and a NR TriNewt, depending on how much firepower I need. I have some very dark sections of my commute on crappy roads, and being underlit is not fun, not to mention how much it slows you down. 

I've had to use NR's customer service for repairs a couple of times (amongst 4 lights) and it's been stellar- good communication, no hassle, and quick turnaround times. I'd probably buy another light from them, depending on cost per lumen compared to their competition.

The Planet Bike Superflashes are the way to go for tail lights, IMO.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Performance has this Nite Rider Sol.200 on sale for $100 ($99.99):










Here's the link:

https://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1090924_-1_1582500_20000_400158

I ride with a guy that has one, and it is very bright, and very small/unobtrusive.

I have an older Nite Rider that is a tad brighter, but the battery pack is about twice the size of the Sol.200. My next light will be the Sol.200.

I will agree with Becky about the PB Superflash.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

There are a lot of good light systems out there, and now should be a good time to buy with spring approaching. If money is not a big concern, you have lots of great options and I would go with one of the better known brands like Light & Motion, Dinotte, etc.

Personally, I would recommend a good LED system over a dynamo/generator. LED lights have made incredible strides in recent years, and will provide much more brightness and excellent run times. LEDs use much less power than halogens and other battery-powered lights, so will run much longer on a given battery. The only drawback (in my view) of a LED system compared to a dynamo is that you have to charge the batteries periodically, which is not that big a deal.

I commute about 22 miles roundtrip, or about 90 minutes a day, 3-4 times a week. I'm currently using a L&M Stella 300 as my primary light on the handlebars, with a Fenix LD20 flashlight on my helmet. That combination provides as much as 500 lumens, but I generally run the lights on lower settings because I don't need that much brightness and would rather have longer battery run time. I can commute all week on a single charge by running my lights on the second-highest setting.

I would caution against buying a Magicshine light at this time. I have two of them and haven't used them for several months due to battery problems. The main supplier (Geoman) is planning to recall their batteries as soon as they line up a good replacement, but who knows when that will be. For the money (about $80), the Magicshine provides an incredible amount of bang for the buck, if they ever resolve their battery issues.

My L&M Stella is an excellent light for the money (I paid $180, but they usually run about $250) if you don't need something super bright. My Fenix only cost $60 and is a great helmet light because it weighs very little. I've also got a Dinotte tail-light, which is the standard to judge all tail-lights by, plus two Planet Bike Superflashes, which are great inexpensive options.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

I believe Geoman's already subbed the batteries for new orders.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Len J said:


> I have a 19 mile commute one way. with 3 sections. commute takes anywhere from an hour to an hour 15 depending on lights and traffic.
> 
> Len


Except for wanting to be able to switch the lights between two bikes I'd say go for a dynamo system with the addition of a battery powered light on the helmet. For me moving to the Schmidt SON/Edelux combo was a huge leap. Having a light that runs as long as you can pedal, is bright and never needs charging is amazing. Dynamos rock. I'll be getting a second one for my sport touring bike as soon as the budget allows. 

My partner and I have about 8-10k miles on our Schmidt hubs and they have been great. Very reliable and low drag. It's something to consider.

All that said, if you want to be able to do easy swaps I'd say two battery systems would be the way to go. 200 lumens on the bars and 100 on the helmet and I feel pretty good about being seen. With this much light I can generally see where I'm going fairly well even in poor conditions.

Dinotte, Light and Motion, Nite Rider and Cygolite all make good systems. I'd look for a Lithium Ion battery as a requirement. They tend to have better run time and are lighter then the alternatives. If I had the cash to spend I'd probably get a 400-600 lumen light for the bars and a 3-400 lumen one for the helmet. That would be a TON of light to work with!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

They make LED lights that are powered by dynohubs.

http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/schmidt-headlights.asp


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

If I had to do it over again, I'd just choose dynamo setup and flashlight.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

Scott B said:


> If I had the cash to spend I'd probably get a 400-600 lumen light for the bars and a 3-400 lumen one for the helmet. That would be a TON of light to work with!


I have lights that would fit this, I only use the minewt 350 on the bars though, while the massive amount of light is nice on a mtb, I rarely would need it on the road


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Dynohubs are heavy. Might be OK if you live in Flatsville, but I wouldn't want to ride on hilly terrain with that setup.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> Dynohubs are heavy. Might be OK if you live in Flatsville, but I wouldn't want to ride on hilly terrain with that setup.


I ride hilly terrains with a dyno setup. HTFU.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Dynohubs are heavy. Might be OK if you live in Flatsville, but I wouldn't want to ride on hilly terrain with that setup.


I don't agree, it's never been an issue for me. There is some drag from the system, but on a Schmidt it claims to be something like 3% which to me isn't noticeable. A Son 20 built up to a light road rim isn't all that much heavier then most 32 spoke road wheels. Just not a big deal in my experience from using them. YMMV


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> Dynohubs are heavy.




but it's all at the hub, right?
for lighting, depends on needs, ambient light, to see or be seen, etc.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am no weight weenie, but I find it hard to believe that you would not notice a wheel weighing nearly 1 lb or more with a dynohub compared to conventional. An Ultegra front hub weighs 140 grams without the skewer. According to Peter White's website, various dyno hubs he sells range from 610 to 720 grams without the skewers. 

Adding weight to your wheels is much more noticeable than adding it to your frame. I've got some touring wheels that weigh about 200 grams more than my other wheels, and I sure notice it on the hills. This is not even considering the additional drag that a dynohub would create.

I admit that I have never ridden a bike with the dynamo, unless you count the old generators that turn on sidewalls, that we used as kids. I'm sure they have real advantages, but they are also much more expensive than most battery-powered LED lights. 

So why would someone choose a dynamo light over a battery-powered LED system? I'm open to reason.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

MiNewt x2 on the bars, plus a PB Blaze that I use on flash only as a "be seen" light for cloudy days or for extra visibility at night.

PBSF on the rear, along with a Radbot 1000, which is amazingly bright.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> According to Peter White's website, various dyno hubs he sells range from 610 to 720 grams without the skewers.


There are lighter dynamo hubs than what Peter White sells, Peter White isn't that great anyways, it's just that he has the monopoly on Schmidt dynamos stateside, and you can buy them online over EU instead.



tarwheel2 said:


> I admit that I have never ridden a bike with the dynamo, unless you count the old generators that turn on sidewalls, that we used as kids. I'm sure they have real advantages, but they are also much more expensive than most battery-powered LED lights.


There lies your problem, you never ridden a bike with a dynamo system. A dynamo system pays for itself over times, you never ever have to worry about battery replacement.



tarwheel2 said:


> So why would someone choose a dynamo light over a battery-powered LED system? I'm open to reason.


Not having to worry about battery life is one. Another is not worrying about not having lights on your bike when you need it, a big plus for commuters. 

It all depends on what you use it for, but hold your misconceptions until you have tried one.


----------



## PBike (Jul 6, 2007)

tarwheel2 said:


> Adding weight to your wheels is much more noticeable than adding it to your frame. I've got some touring wheels that weigh about 200 grams more than my other wheels, and I sure notice it on the hills. This is not even considering the additional drag that a dynohub would create.


The added weight is at the hub so it doesn't have as much effect as it would at the rim. 

If you need sustainable light for long periods of time, a dynohub is great. If you only need light for a short time and have easy access to a way to recharge, then a battery operated one is fine. It's all in what fits your needs.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*me*

Dinotte 1200L on handlebars. Dinotte 200L on helmet. Dinotte 300R in back. Fantastic ability to see and be seen and reliable.

As you can tell, I'm sold on Dinotte, as I have mentioned in about 50 threads here.


----------



## goodwij (Sep 15, 2008)

I commute with Ay Ups on helmet and handelbar. Never had a car pull out in front of me with this setup. Rear include Planet Bike superflash and Dinotte plus a tiny red blinkie on helmet. I get more comments about the red helmet light, it seems to be at the right height for motorists to see.

John


----------



## greggJ (Jun 30, 2006)

*light recommendations*

I've been using a Cygolite Million 200 headlight up here in the Pacific Northwest. The new Cygolite Expilion is supposed to be better, but I am happy with my light. There are a number of things I like about it: 
1. I can recharge it at work using a USB cable from my computer. 
2. It has an easily replaceable Lithium battery, so theoretically I should be able to recharge it close to a thousand times (if I run it all the way down) before it needs a new one, and I can recharge it when partially empty without worrying about a memory effect. 
3. If runs about 3 hours on it's highest setting, and a red light goes on when there is about 30 minutes left, but if I switch the setting to low (around 100 lumens), I'll get about another hour out of it. 
4. The switch is designed so that it won't go on accidentally if you have it in your bag or pocket. 
5. It is small enough (and completely self contained) so that when I go to the movies, or out to eat (particularly at night), I just pop it off my handlebars and put it in my pocket after I lock my bike. That way I don't have to worry about it getting stolen or messed with like I would with a permanent light, or separate light and battery system. 
6. I use it on more than one bike, just had to buy another mount. 
7. It only weighs 130 grams, which means when I do put it in my pocket, I soon forget it is there. 
8. As far as I can tell (I've used it in heavy rain any number of times) it is waterproof. 
9. I'm happy with both the color and the pattern of the light.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I have an HID system and LEDs have made them obsolete in my opinion.

I have a couple of Niterider systems and have been greatly dissappointed in the reliability and customer service. The connections go bad and the wires break on the batteries.


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

greggJ said:


> I've been using a Cygolite Million 200 headlight up here in the Pacific Northwest. The new Cygolite Expilion is supposed to be better, but I am happy with my light. There are a number of things I like about it:
> 1. I can recharge it at work using a USB cable from my computer.
> 2. It has an easily replaceable Lithium battery, so theoretically I should be able to recharge it close to a thousand times (if I run it all the way down) before it needs a new one, and I can recharge it when partially empty without worrying about a memory effect.
> 3. If runs about 3 hours on it's highest setting, and a red light goes on when there is about 30 minutes left, but if I switch the setting to low (around 100 lumens), I'll get about another hour out of it.
> ...


I can do all of that with uber high brightness flashlight, except charging it with usb, which is pretty unnecessary.


----------



## dolomoto (May 6, 2010)

I'm quite happy with the MS 900 Lumen...


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks all. 

After reading this and doing some reading, I ordered DiNotte 300r for the rear an a DiNotte 800L for the front. Arrived this am......will mount and use next week. 

Deciding factor me was making sure I didn't skimp on my safety. The 300 r is an amazingly bright rear.

Thanks again.

Len


----------

